# Thomas With Annie and Clarabel Set



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all im not new to the forum but i have a some what newbie question to ask on the Thomas With Annie and Clarabel Set. i have not bought any Bachmann items in a long time had an issue with an old HO unit and never went back. but i have a Family members daughter that loves Thomas the Tank Engine. any one have any issues with this set or any of there Thomas engines.


Thanks Kevin


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas and friends is a good set. Here is a thread here on MLS that I started several years ago concerning Thomas and the girls. Read through it.


Thomas discussion 

Chuck


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Chuck for the link good info there. when i order it ill do some of my own mods to it before i send it off to make sure its works for them 

Thanks 
Kevin


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin:

Glad I was able to help.

Chuck


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Only trouble I had was Annie and Clarabel are fussy old biddies that don't like to stay coupled. Swinging drawbars made from 1/4 x .060 brass strip solved that


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Just checking Chuck, we're you talking about the Bachmann version or the Lionel?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann. Sorry, the Lionel is much older and I just assumed that the discussion would reflect the new set on the market at the time I made the post. 


Chuck


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion Guys i meant to add i was talking about the Bachmann unit. i now have another question to add i have found some posts of doing a RC install on Thomas using a RCS control and MyLocosound. my question is has anyone done a Railboss install with a MyLocosound card also what MyLocosound should i use a European steam sound or American steam sound for the Thomas engine. 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kevin have a look here:

Thomas gets the RCS treatment + MyLocosound. V2

This may help you out, Alan


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks Alan i was trying to find that one found the first V1 of it. thanks


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I find using Google to search MLS is a bit easier, good with Thomas!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have both Bachman sets Thomas and Percy, and I picking up the James engine next month when it goes on sale. Have had no problems with either set. Both run very smooth and quiet and my daught was 3 1/2 when I picked them up she is not rough with them but i did think there were a couple of parts that would have been broken by now but are still intact!. Love both the sets and lookin forward to James. Travis


----------

